# Pigeon can fly, but both legs are limp and it can't stand



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

I spotted a wild pigeon in the rain today on a roof outside my office. It was lying flat on an angled roof with it's wing spread out. I watched it for a while and then went out to the overhanging roof to get a better view and it flew away and came back and basically crash landed near the same spot it was sitting.

I kept an eye on it from my desk and noticed a family of pigeons that live in an opening under an over hang return from feeding and the male or the biggest one walked over to the injured one and started pecking on his head and the pigeon slid off the roof and flew to a telephone wire but couldn't land. It then went down toward my vehicle and landed on the roof and fluttered down the rear of the SUV and wound up under my vehicle in the pouring rain.

Feeling bad about the butt kicking this poor pigeon was just served up I went downstairs and looked under my car and saw him just sitting there. So I started my vehicle and went back to make sure it wasn't near a tire and pulled forward and walked back and was able to cup my hands and pick up the pigeon while holding it loosely I carried it inside our factory and put it into a small unused office inside an open cardboard box with a towel in it. The pigeon remained calm and alert and was just looking at me. I even was able to stroke it's head and it seemed to enjoy it some. It did show signs of leg and foot movement but very weak. The legs and feet seem to be in a natural position, not broken. For now it's raining like mad outside and I have a warm and comfy flying pigeon that cant stand or walk on my hands. Oh yes I put a 1 1/2" deep heavy dish of water in the box and 8 pieces of fresh bread chunks in there too to see if it would eat or drink anything.

My problem is, who do I call or how do I deal with this poor bird if it stays this way. Our humane society doesn't take wild birds. Any thought on what may have caused this "paralysis" and if it could be curable? I'm new to this site and never thought I'd be writing about a pigeon, but I'd like a good ending to this. I have pictures and a short video of the bird


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Walter Pigeon,

Thanks for helping this little guy out. Here is a link below that describes a bird in similar physical circumstances to the one you have just helped. I made some suggestions in the thread for making the bird comfortable with a towel for support and food and water within neck reach, you could follow the same for yours for now, it would be good if you could get him some wild bird seed, get the kind that does not have large sunflower seeds or peanuts in it. Where are you located by the way?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/you-guys-are-great-amp-i-need-help-43407.html

Karyn


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Karyn,

Location is Oshkosh, WI. Right now we have a noisy thunderstorm and I feel good that he / she is out of the rain and warm. I'll get it some bird seed in the morning and am going to call the Wisconsin Humane Society in Milwaukee, they actually take injured or sick birds and other wildlife to rehab. If the prognosis is fair the pigeon may be making an eighty five mile road trip tomorrow to get help. I'll check out the link you enclosed. Thanks. I'll let you know the outcome, check back.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Walter Pigeon, before brining in the bird to the Wisconsin Humane Society in Milwaukee it would be good if you could check into their PTS (put to sleep) policies. Some organizations just don't have the resources to spend a lot of time to rehabilitate a severely debilitated bird, so many just humanly euthanize them (PTS). Sometimes these birds, with time and care, can make a full recovery, but never get the chance. Here is another story of a similar bird to yours, it took a few months, but again, this bird did eventually make a full recovery.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/injured-pigeon-in-toronto-20092.html

Karyn


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

I will not drive the poor bird to his demise, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*Good for you!*

Thank you for taking him in! It's people like you that make this world a better place! I am looking forward to updates to see how this story unfolds. Good Luck!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this little one. This may just be a case of nutritional deficiency and stress, and can easily be remedied.


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,

Walter made it through the night and is showing some signs of twitching in his legs and feet. He was sitting more normal and the feet were not showing on the side like last night. 

He lets me lift him up but if I get my finger close to his beak he squeaks and nips to show me who's boss. We had a huge thunderstorm last night and I'm really glad I brought him in out of the weather.

He seems a lot more alert and I put out bird seed for him and a heavy bowl of water about 1" to 1 1/2" deep. What is the best nutritional feed for a pigeon? He seems to have eaten some of the seed there was a dent in the center of the pile and about 7 droppings so I changed the box with clean stuff.

I called the Wisconsin Humane Society in Milwaukee but got a recording and left a message. If they mention the possibility of PTS policy I'll have to rethink it. I am willing to donate or sponsor his/her rehab as a gesture. We donate to area Society's in memory of of our cats that have moved on, so this is a good excuse.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If he squeaks and nips your fingers, this means two things:
- this is young bird (squeaker)
- he is hungry and asks you to feed him.
Probably he is too young and it doesn't know how to feed.
Please get some thawed peas and corns, run hot water ower them until they are warmed. Take bird in your lap (you can wrap it in towel or old t-shirt to stop wing flapping) open gently his beak and pop in peace of corn/pea. Push it down the throat until bird swallows. Repeat prosedure with approximately 50 peaces of corn/peas.
Feed it like this twice a day and provide mixed seeds in small dish so he can peck and another dish with water.
Thank you for helping this bird!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is there any possibility this could be Liz's Trooper? We never knew where Trooper came from.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

PLEASE PLEASE post a picture.. We have a member who is missing a DEARLY LOVED pet and I am wondering if this could be him?? I will come back and post a picture of Trooper to see if there is any resemblance! BRB! and THANK you so much for caring for this lil' one~~ I have made a call to Lizz hopefully she signs on soon!!!


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

i'm here i'm here i'm here!!! even if it 's not trooper, i can help. or at least try. 

have a number for me? and if you want photos, and a story of trooper's miraculous recovery, i can post a link to the thread, or you can search 'threads started by lizz' on my profile. 

call me if you want, or find me on facebook 

lizz doptis
216. 338. 2561


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a link to some pictures of Trooper ... If you could take a look and let me know if they look anything like this bird... mind you he may be a bit more dirty now then in these pic's....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2451666&id=699176169#!/album.php?aid=82493&id=699176169


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Liz...go into walter pigeons profile...open up the v card and email him. You also might call the humane society he was talking about and alter them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are only 333 miles apart... don't want to get your hopes too high but,it really could be Trooper.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*I'm praying so hard*

I think I'm starting to talk to in tongues!!!! Oh I sooooooo hope this is Trooper!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dezirrae said:


> I think I'm starting to talk to in tongues!!!! *Oh I sooooooo hope this is Trooper!!!!*


ME TOO!......


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> If he squeaks and nips your fingers, this means two things:
> - this is young bird (squeaker)
> - he is hungry and asks you to feed him.
> Probably he is too young and it doesn't know how to feed.
> ...


And as he is a squeaker then it is possible that his leg problems are caused by a lack of calcium...it won't do him any harm to have some calcium supplements. Plus sunlight and Vitamin D3.

He will need supplementary feeding as suggested by plamenh.


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

*Walter has found some really good help! How do I post pictures of Walter?*

I found a bird rehab center close to my city, it is a vet who has saved a falcon with a broken wing and leg and lots of other birds. She promised she would do all she could for Walter and said on initial inspection that he has a broken leg and some injuries showing on his belly that he may have been attacked by a hawk but got free. Chalk one up for Walter!

I too was hoping it was Trooper but Walter has a completely black head otherwise he is a ringer for Trooper. Unless pigeons change color in the facial area in spring. He's in good hands for the time being and I told them to keep in touch with progress reports.

I'm new to this site and haven't figured out how to post a picture of him.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

for the pictures you could either start an album, which is easy, and done from your profile on here - i ALWAYS have issues posting photos in a thread. 

probably if you email them to some one PT they can post them for you. 

and actually, just for my own peace of mind, if you could email them to ME, i'd appreciate it. 

[email protected]
or send them to me via facebook
lizz doptis

thanks, and thanks for taking care of wee walter.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Walter Pigeon...once again, thank you for taking care of this poor Pigeon who really needed your help. Honestly, it kind of sounds like my little bird, Cola. Cola was a squeaker, who had been standing and walking with no problem for days. But one day I picked him up then put him back in his box, and he couldn't stand anymore. I was so devistated. Even though he had been standing and walking, his legs just weren't ready to support his body yet after a slight jump. Hopefully that is all that is wrong...maybe with a little rest he will strengthen up!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Walter Pigeon said:


> I found a bird rehab center close to my city, it is a vet who has saved a falcon with a broken wing and leg and lots of other birds. She promised she would do all she could for Walter and said on initial inspection that he has a broken leg and some injuries showing on his belly that he may have been attacked by a hawk but got free. Chalk one up for Walter!
> 
> I too was hoping it was Trooper but Walter has a completely black head otherwise he is a ringer for Trooper. Unless pigeons change color in the facial area in spring. He's in good hands for the time being and I told them to keep in touch with progress reports.
> 
> I'm new to this site and haven't figured out how to post a picture of him.


Awe... No worries I will post the pictures of him for you just give me a few minutes to get them up. YOU are a lifesaver for this bird.  IT makes me so happy that you took him in and cared for him... I have said it a thousand times.. but again, THANK you for doing all that you have done! I can't wait to hear all the updates!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is Walter:


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I just emailed them to you Mama!


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is one more


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Walter Pigeon,

You have done a very good job in looking after this little guy and finding him the help needs and by the way, he is still just a youngster.

Please keep us updated on his progress.

Thanks again for helping him out, for he almost certainly would not be alive if you did not step in,

Karyn


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

OK, I'm bad. I guess I was not paying attention. I see he has a broken leg. I'm so sorry about that, but please have hope--Pigeons recover from broken legs all the time. He is a really, really cute bird, and he is lucky you were there to save him! He may not be "the" Trooper, but sure is "a" trooper!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am glad that you havea competent vet to take him to...ihave a read of the story at this link, about a racing pigeon with two fractured legs...it is very inspiring as well as being useful:

http://www.redroselofts.com/braveheart.htm

The baby is a bit older than I had imagined, but still very young. their feathering is a bit dowdy at that age, but after his juvenile moult he will be very handsome!

Feefo


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

"Walter pigeon" emailed me and said that the Dr. whom he took the bird too felt confident that she would be able to fix the birds leg! YAY! She is keeping him at the clinic...and assured him that Walter would be in good hands. When the time comes to release him when he is recovered she said she would give him a call so that he can release Walter back to the flock that he came from. The great news is that when this is done the bird will be released where "Walter Pigeon" works so he can do a soft release if need be. 


I have to say this MAN is one amazing person.. going out of his way for this lil' pigeon... has has me SMILING big. NOT only did he look for services for him... but in addition offered to pay for all services that the bird needed! THAT is COMMENDABLE!  

So, in the meantime looks like Walter will be in Great hands! "Walter pigeon" grew quite attached to him and said that it is amazing the bond that you can have in such a short amount of time. To that I say..... The Wonders of pijie love are one of a kind!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jenn, thanks for the very positive update on Walter, I agree Walter Pigeon did a great job all around for this little guy and you're right, the wonders of a little pijie love are quite special.

Karyn


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,

No word on Walter yet. The office is closed for the weekend and I hope to get good news on Monday. I hope he is doing well, I trust the Dr. Will have made every attempt to fix him up, She comes highly recommended.

I feel he has the best chance for recovery with them and I thank God I was able t connect with her. We' ll see what's in store for Walt.

John


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Keep us all posted when you find out and we are saying birdie prayers for Walter. c.hert


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

John, thanks for checking in and updating us. Please keep us informed.

Nice job, by the way.

Thanks,

Karyn


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

*Waiting for word on Walter*

Hello,


I just got the nerve to call the animal hospital and ask about Walter Pigeon. The receptionist answered but the vet that took Walter was in surgery with a injured animal.

I asked her to have her call me back because I had people from all over the planet wanting to hear the prognosis. I had a message from South Africa with words of encouragement. This is a great forum, kind of makes me want to raise pigeons. I had a parakeet when I was a child and it lived 10+ years. 

I'll know the outcome soon, let's pray it's all good.


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

Sad news on Walter  

He flew the coop.

After x-rays revealed Walter had 2 broken legs and one of them was a joint fracture that was impossible to repair, Walter was euthanized and is no longer suffering. The Dr. said he may have been hit by a car while flying to receive this type of injury.

We gave Walter the best shot at recovery, but he was needed elsewhere. This has been a learning experience for me and I'm more aware of the fragile link to life. Walter had it made for a few days and was warm, dry and well cared for.

Thanks to all of you out there for your information, prayers and support, you've renewed my faith in humanity to know others care about every living creature as I do. It all started out just a few years back with a 21 year old cat named Gumby, but that's another story.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry...thank you for everything that you did for Walter.

Cynthia


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

John, I am very sorry to hear this sad news. I was hoping for a much different outcome for your Walter Pigeon. You did all that you could for him and gave him a great chance at being healed if it was in the cards for him, and unfortunately, it wasn't. R.I.P., little one.

Bless you for caring and trying for him,

Karyn


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks all for the kind words and all the great advice. It's nice to know there are so many animal lovers out there.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry you did wonderful and the very best you could and like you say he is at peace now. c.hert


----------



## Walter Pigeon (Apr 7, 2010)

*RE Walter Pigeon. Just a question about Pigeon relations family and flocks.*

Every day when I arrive at the office there is a Pigeon that has the same colors and patterns as Walter. I assume it's the mother, or father. The pigeon sits on the telephone line, or on the edge of our factory roof and just watches me.

It appears to be keeping an eye out for Walter. Are pigeons close knit family units and do they realize that one of the clan is missing and continue to search for them. I think the remaining one saw me pick up Walter in the rain when I found him injured and is watching to see if I'll return him. Just curious

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As it is the same pattern I wonder whether it is his sibling? Because siblings certainly form attachments to each other. A white squeaker that I called Torvill was brought to be some years ago...I had been treating her for a few days when the rescuers said they had seen another white pigeon of the same age and with the same symptoms in the same location but hadn't picked him up as they didn't want to overburden me.  I raced off to rescue Dean and put him in the same cage as Torvill, who immediately started to preen him!. Mary (maryco) had a similar experience when she rescued two squeakers from the same nest but with a time gap in between.

Feefo


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Feefo said:


> As it is the same pattern I wonder whether it is his sibling? Because siblings certainly form attachments to each other. A white squeaker that I called Torvill was brought to be some years ago...I had been treating her for a few days when the rescuers said they had seen another white pigeon of the same age and with the same symptoms in the same location but hadn't picked him up as they didn't want to overburden me.  I raced off to rescue Dean and *put him in the same cage as Torvill, who immediately started to preen him!.* Mary (maryco) had a similar experience when she rescued two squeakers from the same nest but with a time gap in between.
> 
> Feefo


OH... awe!!!! That is so very sweet! melts my heart actually!


----------

